# First swarm capture question.......



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

my two year old hive swarmed for the first time today. I was able to locate the swarm and I attempted to capture it in an old Nuc box. I put some lemon grass essential oil in the box and did my best to dump the bees in the box. I would guess that about 60-70 percent of the bees landed in the box.








The bees that did not get into the box arranged themselves back in the branch they swarmed too. I cut the branch off and placed it next to the Nuc box.








Its now been about two-three hours and they seem to have made themselves very comfortable on the branch. There doesn't seem to be any signs of them moving into the box. Is this okay? should I attempt to put them in myself? None of the bees inside the box appear to be leaving the box either.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Some of the bees will return to where they smell the queen pheromone on the branch. If she is in the box, the bees fanning from the nice will bring the bees in tonight. I would shake the bees from the limb into the nuc, then walk the limb a long ways away from the nuc. By night fall, the bees in the air will have settled into the nuc.


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

How they look now....



















Could the Nuc be too small?


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Could the Nuc be too small?[/QUOTE] No, shake them into the nuc and get rid of the limb.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Quad1993 said:


> How they look now....
> 
> View attachment 32521
> 
> ...


Absolutely. If it was a large swarm a 5 frame box could definitely not be large enough.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Actually looking back at first pic of swarm, a ten frame box is prob needed, but for now, work with what you have started and move them into a 10 frame deep asap (as in within 24 hours) or they may abscond from the nuc if not big enough.


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

should I work with them in the dark, or wait until the morning now?


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Quad1993 said:


> should I work with them in the dark, or wait until the morning now?


They'll stay put for the night if needed. Do you have a 10 frame deep available?


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

I can make one out of my quilt box.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Quad1993 said:


> I can make one out of my quilt box.


Do you have a bee equip supplier near you or know a local beekeeper that may be able to with a deep box until you get some equipment in and switch back out their box?


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

i have a Tractor Supply by me. $50 for a deep box with frames.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Quad1993 said:


> i have a Tractor Supply by me. $50 for a deep box with frames.


My advice would be to buy whatever you have to get now to put that swarm in, then buy up some spare equipment from a real beekeeping supplier. The TS stuff may not be the exact best thing, but it will get you out of a tight. If that swarm is cramped, they will abscond. Put them in the 10 frame box and stick a frame of open brood in with them


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

$50 cheap for bees!!


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you guys want to watch a funny video check it out. Its this swarm capture......or attempt at a capture. haha. it was unexpected and it was my first time. haha

https://youtu.be/54IbFDBBGCg


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Quad1993 said:


> If you guys want to watch a funny video check it out. Its this swarm capture......or attempt at a capture. haha. it was unexpected and it was my first time. haha
> 
> https://youtu.be/54IbFDBBGCg


Looks like you did just fine! Good luck with them..🐝


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

haha thanks. I wish my first one was one of those swarms that land in a tiny tree about 4 feet off the ground that people just easily drop into a box without any problems. haha nooooooo, not this guy.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

When u get them in there permanent box. I would try to find the queen and put her in a queen clip for a day or two and then release her. This will keep them from absconding.


----------



## fantz (Mar 25, 2015)

The colony will go with the queen. If she's still on the branch, the colony will cluster again on the branch. If you get her in the box, they will join her there. Put as many in the box as you can manage, walk away for a while, and see where the colony wants to be.


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

How quickly will the swarm move to another location if they decide to leave? I caught this swarm within a couple hours of swarming from the main hive.


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pictures from this morning. I moved the bees into a full sized deep. 


Full Nuc box
























New Home








Bees Fanning at the entrance


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

With those other two strong hives pretty close I'd be moving that entrance feeder to above the cluster... to knock down any idea of robbing..Good luck


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

I thought about that. I have a top feeder that I will switch too. I just wanted to put something in there for the time being. Do you think it's okay to keep the new swarm so close to the other hives?


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what are the chances that my original hive will produce any honey this year after the swarm?


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Quad1993 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the chances that my original hive will produce any honey this year after the swarm?


Depends if the swarm was a primary swarm or if the original hive had already cast a primary swarm and these were after swarms. You'll probably still get some honey. I would not put the queen in a queen clip as suggested, she'll be fine. Also, you are ok to put the swarm hive near the original hive, but if you can move it for 3 weeks a couple of miles away, then bring it back, you'll have fewer bees drift back to the original hive that they already know as home.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Quad1993 said:


> haha thanks. I wish my first one was one of those swarms that land in a tiny tree about 4 feet off the ground that people just easily drop into a box without any problems. haha nooooooo, not this guy.


I chuckled when I read this...I got a call a week ago to get a swarm about 6 ft up in a tree about 4 feet from a sidewalk in front of a house that was about 1.5 miles from my house. Next day, same lady calls, says.another slightly smaller swarm is in the tree beside the first swarm tree, between the sidewalk and street about 4 feet up. I thought it was all my foragers from the 1st swarm maybe had headed back. Captured the 2nd swarm, had a virgin queen in it, added them to another empty box. Driving away from the capture, my wife looks over and spots a house about a block over with 3 top bar hives in the back yard. 
Easiest two swarms, I've captured. The 1st swarmed had a big mated queen I marked. The 2nd had a virgin queen that was actually out on a mating flight again today after 4 days of rain.


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lmao. Must be nice!

On another note, just check on the bees and this is what they look like!














Am I in for trouble?


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Quad1993 said:


> Lmao. Must be nice!
> On another note, just check on the bees and this is what they look like!
> View attachment 32614
> View attachment 32614
> ...


Looks good to me!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

"Am I in for trouble?" Only one way to find out, and that is to see what is going in on the inside, & see who is swarming and/or preparing to. I personally would consider opening up some of their entrances.


----------



## Quad1993 (Aug 24, 2015)

The hive in the front is the swarm I captured and the hive in the back left is where it came from. The hive in the back right is still fully intact. Is it normal for all the activity from a hive that just swarmed?


----------

